
Singapore's fake news law should be a warning to American lawmakers - ValentineC
https://www.theverge.com/interface/2019/12/3/20991422/singapore-fake-news-law-censorship-politics-usa
======
CharlesColeman
Context matters, though. A law may have a beneficial effect in a democratic
country with a strong culture of distributed oversight, but the _exact same
law_ may have an adverse effect in an authoritarian country.

------
rickncliff
Thankfully 1A shields us from speech restricting laws.

